# Another Haunter in the Oven!



## Fangs

Well, I figured I should let you all in on a little secret. I'm finally able to come back to my 2nd home for a while. I feel bad about leaving so abruptly after the Secret Reaper was over, (Sorry about that) but I had good reason. 
I couldn't eat anything. Nothing smelled or sounded or looked good except Coke Zero and crackers. Even my beloved rare steak was out of the question. And we found out why.....

St. Patty's Day this year will have a new meaning in our household if everything goes the way it's supposed to.

Yep..... _*We're having a baby!*_ 
We don't know yet if its a girl or boy, but I have an Ultrasound on the 28th, and told the Doc that I wasn't leaving until we knew for sure.

So while I had big plans for Halloween this year, most of them have been put on hold till next year, seeing how I am unable to paint--unless it's acrylics I think--, nor am I unable to cut into pink foam with a hot tool, or sand it.  Yes, I am lucky to have a vonderful hubby who would help if it were not for Deer and Pheasant hunting season. (I figured might as well let him have some fun this year since next year may be tight on the $! LOL)

To: Haunti--Thank you again for the voodoo that you do so well! 
and
Turtle--Thanks for the SR gift--I had just hung it on the wall in here and did it ever Bless this house!!!  

It figures, just when I had the perfect colors picked for _*my*_ room---and now it is the _baby's_ room..... ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations on the soon-to-be-new addition to your haunting family!


----------



## trishaanne

FANGS.......CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Better you than me..lol. Just kidding, I wish you and hubby the very best.


----------



## Spooky1

Fangs, congratulations on the future haunter.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You're welcome Fangs. Just shout if you need a double or triple batch next time! MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations!!! Hope all goes well for you over the next 5 months


----------



## The Pod

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## The Archivist

Congrats Fang, I wish you well. My brother and his wife just found out the same thing. It will be her third, his first.


----------



## IMU

Congrats!


----------



## Kaoru

Hey girl! Wow! No wonder you have been so absent lately. I hope that you don't let pregnancy stop you from checking up on the forum now and then. Even if you don't have a prop your working on its always good to stay and chat, even in the chatroom. A big congrats to you and your hubby. Keep in touch.


----------



## DeathTouch

Congrats! But I don't want your Secret Reaper. I am good with what I got. Kids cost too much. LOL :>


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Fangs!!!!! Great news! Take care of yourself and keep in touch here at the forum.


----------



## Terrormaster

Congratulations Fangs! Remember - bake at 450deg, add veggies, then season to taste


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Congratulations Fangs! This is good news indeed!!!!!!!


----------



## TearyThunder

Congrats Misti!!! I hope your pregnancy goes well.


----------



## stick

*Congratulation Fangs*, I hope everything goes great for you and your family.


----------



## Fangs

_*Thanks Everybody!!!! *_*Y'all are the best! *

Hopefully this is it though. I was just getting used to the selfish side of myself! LOL Got tested for gestational diabetes early since I had it with our son---and sure enough, got it this time too. But the Doc has me watching what I eat and hopefully that works---not looking forward to giving myself insulin shots! oiy! 

Terror-----LMAO!
DT--- C'mon, you don't want my gift?! LOL  hahahahaha
Haunti----twos or threes!!!!????


----------



## DeathTouch

Fangs said:


> _*Thanks Everybody!!!! *_*Y'all are the best! *
> 
> Hopefully this is it though. I was just getting used to the selfish side of myself! LOL Got tested for gestational diabetes early since I had it with our son---and sure enough, got it this time too. But the Doc has me watching what I eat and hopefully that works---not looking forward to giving myself insulin shots! oiy!
> 
> Terror-----LMAO!
> DT--- C'mon, you don't want my gift?! LOL  hahahahaha


Maybe supervised vists on the weekend and a month in June. LOL. Wait, what am I saying. LOL I think I will stick wiht my little cauldron guy. He is cute and he is off the nipple now. Which is good for me. LOL :>


----------



## Fangs

LOL!!!! I'll send frozen bottles with it! LOL!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome Awesome news!!!


----------



## debbie5

That's how it happened to us! We painted & redid the guest room, and I got preggers! It's that ol' Sherwin Williams paint mojo!
CONGRATS!!


----------



## DeathTouch

debbie5 said:


> That's how it happened to us! We painted & redid the guest room, and I got preggers! It's that ol' Sherwin Williams paint mojo!
> CONGRATS!!


Damn that Shermwin Williams. If he would just keep his paint brush in his own pants none of this would have happened. Thanks God you don't have Geico. I don't trust those cavemen or that money with eyes. :>


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats on your future new arrival! I hope you have a new haunter brewing. Keep us posted!


----------



## Tralan

"No no, honey, when I said give me the bone, I meant for the skeleton..."


----------



## pyro

congrats -v-v- 's i was wondering what you were up too


----------



## The Archivist

Hey now you have a great new idea for next year's haunt. Do a theme revolving around the pregnancy and birth!! It would definitely creep out the mothers who escort their kids around.


----------



## Fangs

Thanks everyone!!!! LOL Tralan!!!

Hubby got me Demonica---the little zombie girl with black hair and red eyes that cries and the eyes light up. We were going to pull the crib out of the shed and put it up on the deck and put her in it, but for some reason we couldn't... OH YEAH, the RAIN! oiy.... darn weather... but I have some good news. We found out what we are having!!! :devil: As long as the ultrasound technician is right, she said we could start painting the room...............
Pink! And I have just the right skull pattern I found on the internet! DOH!!! Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awwwww. I don't like the color pink but a pink room with skulls is a-okay!


----------



## pyro

Hauntiholik said:


> Awwwww. I don't like the color pink but a pink room with skulls is a-okay!


ya purple skulls


----------



## Lauriebeast

Aw Fangsie! congrat's sweetie! I'm just reading this for the first time. This is wonderful news and I'm so happy for you and the whole family.....yippee, another haunter!


----------



## Spooklights

Fangs said:


> Thanks everyone!!!! LOL Tralan!!!
> 
> We found out what we are having!!! :devil: As long as the ultrasound technician is right, she said we could start painting the room...............
> Pink! And I have just the right skull pattern I found on the internet! DOH!!! Hahahahahahahaha!


Oh yeah! Congratulations on your Little Ghoul!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Congratulations Fangs!!!


----------



## Vlad

Congratulations, So much for the next 20 years...............


----------



## playfx

Congratulations Fangs!


----------



## Bethene

Fangs! that is so awesome!! don't know why I didn't see it before! and a little girl, I am so happy for you!! now you can use the purple sparkly skulls, like at Michaels!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LOL, yeah, i really need to come by more often! congrats Fangs!


----------



## morgan8586

Fangs,

Congrats on the baby girl. Keep us posted.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 
Anytime I can start to spoil the Newest, just let me know! 
Snuggles, little one!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Misti, I'm sorry it took so long for me to hear of your wonderful news!!! Congratulations I am so happy for you and your family!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

That's great news. Congrats!


----------



## Fangs

Thanks everyone!!!! I've been hiding---trying to get things done. Her room didn't turn out pink... lol It's purple... Man that was a challenge. 2 coats of purple primer, and then 2 coats of paint----even though the container says one coat coverage! HA!!!!










This picture shows the color better










I'm trying to decide what I want to put on the wall. Hubby knows I want to do a tree with bats and a full moon and cemetery. sigh..... But then he wants me to add a bowhunter in the tree..... sigh again..... Plus I wanted to add the skull stencil I found at skull-a-day---that looks like bats when you first look at it..... decisions decisions.....

Here's what our little haunter looks like--as of thanksgiving anyway:










Well, she'll be here in 3 weeks..... I can't wait to physically see her and hold her in my arms... getting tired of being a bouncy house! And to try on this: My First knitted baby hat!










Showed it to her daddy this morning and he says: "shouldn't the bow be pink?" doh...... I found the pattern for the skull on the internet.

Now off to make another one in different colors.... or maybe some booties--- yeah... she needs those... with a smaller skull..... or another hat only with bats..... here we go again..... LOL


----------



## bourno

good to hear you and the baby are doing fine.

Cute hat


----------



## debbie5

Congrats! Remember: IT COULD BE ANY DAY NOW!

My 2nd demon was 3 1/2 weeks early with no medical reason to be born early! I had no cassaroles in the freezer, and the border to her room never DID get up....

happy birthing! how exciting...... 

and that's about the same color as the demon's room- I call it a blued pink...lol


----------



## trishaanne

Congrats Fangs. She's a cutie! Love the hat!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Congratulations - she is just adorable...and so is the hat.


----------



## Otaku

Congrats, Fangs! Is she your first? Love the ultrasound pic - she looks so peaceful.


----------



## Bethene

Fangs, she has such a sweet face, and it was that long ago, amazing the techno that is here, I love the little hat with the skull, too cute!! her bed room is very cute!! when you decide what to paint, take pics!!


----------



## Fangs

Thanks everybody!!! 

I'm working on one with a bat now.  lol

Otaku--Nope, she'll be our 2nd. Our 1st is 10, going on 11, so it feels kind of like she is. Hopefully she won't annoy her big brother too much! LOL hahahahahahaha

Well, it's almost time. Inducing next friday! oiy...... lol


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I have a brother 10 years older than me and one 8 years older.

I am sure there were times they wanted to drop me off at the local orphanage but mostly they were caregivers and security guards. I can still count on them to watch out for me.

They still think I am a kid. 46 going on 13

The hats are so cute and so is "baby fangs"!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Fangs said:


> Thanks everybody!!!
> 
> I'm working on one with a bat now.  lol
> 
> Otaku--Nope, she'll be our 2nd. Our 1st is 10, going on 11, so it feels kind of like she is. Hopefully she won't annoy her big brother too much! LOL hahahahahahaha
> 
> Well, it's almost time. Inducing next friday! oiy...... lol


but annoying her big brother is one of the most important past times of being a little sister! :lolkin:

she's beautiful! And I love the idea of a hat with bats! i wanna see the pics when its done!


----------

